# Macbook -Alert This software cannot be installed on this computer



## krish6 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine is MacBook C2D 2GHz.  My OS got corrupted..   I tried to install the clean Tiger OS again. But after the language selection, immediately i am getting this alert "'This software cannot be installed on this computer".  The recovery disks i am using are of my friends ( this disks belong to MAcbook coreduo 1.8Ghz version).

I tried  erasing the HD. resetting NVRAM.
Could anyone tell me  is there anyway to avoid this Alert and proceed with installation.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Chris,
The bundled install discs of Mac OS X are always hardware specific when shipped with a Mac. So when the "can't be installed on this Mac" does not allow you to select other installation types (e.g. erase and install or archive and install), then that specific disc set requires another specific hardware. Also, the versions of OS X that shipped with a Mac and its install discs is the earliest version that Mac will be able to run. 
So one reason is that c2d 1.8 shipped with a smaller build number than is needed for your system.

There is a way to avoid those mesages... using the correct disc set.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 19, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> There is a way to avoid those mesages... using the correct disc set.



Or use the non-system specific version (the version you get when buying 10.5 now).


Good luck, Kees


----------

